# Formula VLS



## TheRustedKnife (Jan 4, 2011)

Just wondering about anyone's thoughts on this offering from USG. It has always been one of my favorites for topping, mostly because of dry time, but also has a nice consistency and, of course low shrinkage. 

I usually bed with hot mud, but really prefer this (the brown) over the green. Don't even get me started on the blue or the purple. 

Anyone else use this and have things they like/ don't like about it?


----------



## TheRustedKnife (Jan 4, 2011)

What happened? Was it something I said? Awkward debut?


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

TheRustedKnife said:


> What happened? Was it something I said? Awkward debut?


Mud choices are very limited here. I haven't seen it at any of the suppliers.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

TheRustedKnife said:


> What happened? Was it something I said? Awkward debut?


materials are hard to debate about,it's a www site, everyone deals with different types.there is a thread on muds though.
or it could be you bed with hotmud,then skim with mud,screams DIY :whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> or it could be you bed with hotmud,then skim with mud,screams DIY :whistling2:


ummm.....whatever dude.:blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> ummm.....whatever dude.:blink:


here's a thread for you to read slim :yes::whistling2:http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/i-real-taper-today-1604/


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> here's a thread for you to read slim :yes::whistling2:http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/i-real-taper-today-1604/


:laughing:

you're a monkey's a$$, 2Buck:jester:


----------



## TheRustedKnife (Jan 4, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> materials are hard to debate about,it's a www site, everyone deals with different types.there is a thread on muds though.
> or it could be you bed with hotmud,then skim with mud,screams DIY :whistling2:


Well, I've noticed the stigma on DIY on these sites (I'm a member on PT as well), but I don't really see the need to prove to the internet that I do this for a living. Otherwise I wouldn't be here-- I like talking about and improving my work. Maybe a little lame, but I think I'm preaching to the choir there. 

But, maybe I'm doing it wrong. Should I use the pre-mix first and then the hot-mud?:icon_confused:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

if you have proper drying conditions and its not a ridiculously deep fill,i see no benefit in using hot mud. i know a lot of guys bed with it and thats just how they always have or its the norm in their area and thats super for them but i only use hot mud if i have time constraints or megafills. i have also experienced a lot of the disadvantages of quicksets too. i find in order to get the same results from quickset as i do from AP i have to give it the same proper drying conditions. seeing as how i have no desire to wash buckets or run around with mud thats setting up on me there is really no point in using it for any good sized job(that means bigger than patches for me). and now to totally contradict myself....... i use hot mud all the time. and with mesh tape..... there i said it. however i only use it on patches and spots where there will be minimal movement. i also hate using paper tape with hot mud(poor adhesion and not enough shrinkage). so for me i use only paper and air drying on anything that could potentially crack( anywhere near a door or anything that was seriously reframed cause the walls will settle and find there place again thus cracking my cheesey mesh tape). i'm gonna stop typing now.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

sorry kinda went on a tangent into the forbidden subject:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

carpentaper said:


> sorry kinda went on a tangent into the forbidden subject:whistling2:


not really,if you think about it,drywall tape is meant to work in conjunction with brand new drywall.that way it becomes a bonding agent,not just a adhesive like mesh tape.but if you use tape on a painted wall for a patch,would it not lose it's bonding property because of the paint,the mud now would be acting as a adhesive only with the tape,gives you something to think about.
unless I read your post wrong.sounded like you were saying you use tape on drywall but mesh on patches.
have you ran those northstar boxes yet ?


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

Exactly what i meant. i still use paper on paint though. 99% of the time no problem. i hung a sheet on the underside of my balcony to give the boxes a try. i'm pretty sure every thing is in really good shape. the only thing that sucked was me using them for the first time. they gave me nice smooth perfectly crowned joints(not straight though:jestercan't wait to try them out on a job though. they feel great and i will get a better idea if they do need tuning up when i get that chance. its just been finish carpentry and patches for me lately.


----------

